# Stairs



## PaPaDan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone, first post here. I need to replace a stairwy in my home and am not sure of the tread and riser sizing. I was thinking 10" treads and 8" risers. That would give me 10" tread depth and 8 3/4 hieght. TIA  Dan


----------



## MinConst (Mar 7, 2006)

Papa,
  I would keep the riser around 7". 8" is max and not as comfortable a 7. There are a few sites out here that will help in the math. Here is a pretty good one to get you started.
http://daveosborne.com/dave/articles/staircalc.php


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 7, 2006)

OK I will adjust my numbers. My old house has the stairs for the upstairs room over top of the basememnt stairs and they are too narrow and steep. I am replaceing and reversing both stairways. The current ones are 10" rise and 6" treads. LOL Has a landing and they are only 32" wide. We have to take furniture up on the roof of the rear of the house and into a window to get them upstairs. One last question. The new stairs are going to be 42" wide, 1" red oak. Do I need a center stringer for them or will just the 2 outside stringers be enough?


----------



## MinConst (Mar 8, 2006)

3 or 4 stringers


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry Paul, but that calculator you linked to is for members only and it's a pay membership.


----------



## MinConst (Mar 9, 2006)

Try these

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/framecarp/technique/stairs/outdoor.htm
http://www.decks-ca.com/Deck_Stairs_how_to_build_stairs.html


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 14, 2006)

These web sites you refer folks to are perfect for those with no stair experience.
I wish I had those on my first set 20 years ago when I forgot to cut the 1 1/2 off the bottom stringer to make up for the thickness of the tread!!!
 Hey TX Why don't we have an archive type of thing on this site for web sites pertaining to areas of construction.I mean besides the links. Never mind... I hit the seach button and found out that's why you search...DUH!!

 Always Learning,
InspectorD


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought this book a few years ago. I have built a BUNCH of stairs and this book would have been handy when I started.

Staircases, Balustrades and Landings by William P. Spence

It's informative and easy to understand. The illustrations are good and the math is explained well. It also has a good coverage of handrails. You will get an education on the vocabulary of the parts and design elements. Flights and landings are words that have other meanings. Newel posts, winders, skirt boards,, all stair parts.  

While it doesn't have detailed architectural drawings and decorative design details, it is perfect for getting a good basic knowledge of staircase design and the sequence of building your own.

Tom in KY, it even has a special chapter on curved and spiral staircases.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2006)

Where are my kids when I need E'm!?!?!?!?


----------



## james b (Mar 18, 2006)

well i would be glad to loan you a cople of mine the seem to keep running off with my tools every time i turn around .


----------

